
Cost Capping on Google Cloud Platform - cameronbrown
https://medium.com/faun/capping-costs-on-gcp-for-many-projects-with-a-budget-for-many-months-without-paying-a-penny-dc461525c2d2
======
verdverm
You should update the title with the prefix "multi-tenant"

Thanks for the share!

